# Problems with Vista and Need for speed pro street



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello everyone!! i've been out for a while so i feel like im new here lol

anyway, this is my problem:

I downloaded the need for speed pro street demo, and even that i can run the game, it runs horrible, sooo slow!! even with very low graphics, low resolution, AA off and very low details!!

why is that happening?

These r my specs
Core 2 duo E6600 OC @ 2.88GHZ
4GB of RAM 667mhz
XFX nvidia geforce 7900gs 256mb XT (btw, i overclocked it yesterday, and it didn't work anyway, the demo is still running like crap)
Windows Vista Ultimate x64
500GB western digital SATA hard drive

Ok, i have a really good pc, so why is this happening?
the game runs like ssshhh***ttt!!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

my first thought would be to ask have you updated your graphics driver?


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

Yup, i downloaded forceware 163, the latest release for vista x64
other games like rainbow six vegas run perfectly but, as i said, there's a terrible lagging on the pro street demo


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you tried reinstalling that demo?it runs smooth as glass for me.just something to try uninstall it be sure to delete its program files.then reinstall it with the net connection turned off,and any anti-virus software turned off.


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

I'll try, just give me some time, cuz im at school (unfortunately mom cut off my internet connection at home :'( lol) Anyway, i'll try that, and i hope it works 

BTW, u think i should upgrade my graphic card to a geforce 8800gt or keep my current one?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

well if the game is having a software problem the vid card wont fix that.if it is just overpowering that 7900gs it would help.at low graphics settings it almost hard to believe its overpowering that card.so upgrading is up to you.


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

A friend told me that the demo has too many flaws and bugs, he told me to get the complete version of the game and then to try it.

What do u think?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

its remotely possible alot of demo's need better hardware than full versions.because the demo hasnt been fully optimized.


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

i bought the game, and installed XP
Tried the game on xp

Still lagging


----------



## bigbuttgangstaz (Jul 3, 2007)

and i downloaded every new update i could!!


----------

